# C.P.E. Bach vs Haydn.



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

Which is greater and why?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

So many demands! How about you just stop there and see if anybody responds to the myriad other threads you've started.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

..................................


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ritwik Ghosh said:


> Which is greater and why?


That [Y] in "Haydn" loses him the match; too far back in the alphabet.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This is your only comparison that kind of makes sense. I really love CPE Bach but I have to go with Haydn I think.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a bit harder but Haydn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Those who have made a comprehensive study of FJ Haydn's music vs CPE Bach's music know that CPE Bach cannot be mentioned in the same breath in Haydn's presence. Haydn is simply one of the top 5 composers of all time and if you don't think so, listen to Haydn's Paris and London Symphonies plus The Creation. What comparable works has CPE Bach created?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Those who have made a comprehensive study of FJ Haydn's music vs CPE Bach's music know that CPE Bach cannot be mentioned in the same breath in Haydn's presence.


Having listened long and widely to both, I say "CPE Bach Joseph Haydn," all in the same breath. Thus I refute you.


----------

